# Wood Elf Help needed



## Darktheos (May 9, 2008)

I am going to be Playing in Ard Boyz this year and I need help Building a list for it. The list needs to be 3000pts and I know I want to use The Machine Gun Highborn and some Wild Riders that I'm converting to look like the ones on Squeek's Wood Elves Log. My other Big concern is as I am basically starting over with Wood Elves as I can only find a Treeman of my WE models I need to be able to use 2000pts of it about a month after Ard Boyz for a 2000pts RTT.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Other than the MG Alter HB and Wild Riders what units do you particularly want to include (if you have any in mind)? What style army would you prefer, shooty, CC, magic, mix of the 3? Just wondering as it might help us suggest possible units and so on.

I can't say I play at 3k very often, much prefer smaller games personally but I'll do my best to help out. As a start you mentioned the MG Alter highborn, with him you probably want some magic defence so a spellsinger with 2xDS is a minimum. If you are taking treemen which I assume you will be you will probably want a BSB for stubborn re-roll. A HoDA in some shape or form is always part of my lists personally. That's a start at least.

As for the rest, you mentioned Wild Riders, I tend to take then in 6s with a banner (one should really have the warbanner for the CR). A couple or three units of 10xGG would be a good start as would plenty of 8x dryads. At 3k you could take up to 3 treemen which is a daunting prospect, one of which could be a TA if you wanted for your extra lord slot. Though having said that eagles are quite useful for march blocking and warmachine hunting at times. Not sure what you think so far? I am sure others will have suggestions too.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Treekin. I've been very impressed with the survivability and strength of Treekin backed by Treemen. at 3k you might want to consider the Treeman Ancient too....he can do very nasty things to the Enemy.

3x GG is good, Dryads are good, and I'm a fan of wardancers. Not for their actual effectiveness (which is iffy at best) but for their "Enemy fear" factors. Waywatchers at that level are nearly required, as they can really put the pointy hurting into warmachines and rear units if deployed properly.


----------



## cybersharque (Apr 17, 2008)

The classic Ard Boyz list for WE will have:

Treeman Ancient with Annoyance of Netlings and Cluster of Radiants.

Machine Gun Alter

L2 with the Stave of Calaingor and a scroll

L2 with the Deepwood Sphere and a scroll

BSB. Especially important to keep the second tree in the battle and to stiffen the treekin (which are intended to be the primary anvil of this list). I usually hang the warbanner on one of the wild rider units, so I generally give the HODA to the BSB. (Putting the HoDA on a machine gun alter is a waste.)

Elective Character. My own choice for this slot is a wardancer noble with the blades of Loec. You might prefer a Wild Rider Character with the Moonstone of the Hidden Ways (when building with this guy, I generally put him with the Treekin if there are woods on both sides of the table; nothing works like dumping a crazed mounted character and however many treekin you can muster deep in enemy territory) or possibly a Waywatcher Noble, especially if you take Waywatchers as your third rare choice.

At this point level and for an 'Ard Boyz event, I would use 4 x 10 glade guard, 2 x 8 Dryads, 1 X 3 Treekin (I would use four but I find I just don't have the points, especially at 3K flat instead of 3500 like it was last time; treekin are one of the few units for which I do use champions, because the price-benefit ratio is good in this case, but it's the last thing I spend points on.)

I personally finish out the build with 2 x 6 wild riders and 2 x 7 wardancers with musicians, a second treeman (this is Ard Boyz, it's supposed to be cheesy; I might even run a third treeman, but I am not spending the big bucks for a model that I will use maybe twice in a year) and then again we have a choice to make. I happen to like taking a unit of waywatchers at this point level: they're expensive, but their lethal shots and forest stalking can make a decisive difference in the opening moves of the battle.


----------



## Darktheos (May 9, 2008)

I came up with this last night at work.

Treeman Ancient
Netling Cluster

Machine Gun Alter

Bsb
HoDA
Magic Bow the cheap one to fire HoDA

Spellsinger
Scroll x2

Spellsinger
Scroll
Orb

Last hero not picked

3x 10 man Glade Guard
2x 8 man Dryads
2x 5 man Glade Riders

6 Man Wild Riders 
Musician 
Standard Bearer
War Banner

6 Man Wild Riders
Musician
Standard Bearer

Treeman

10 man Waywatchers

I have points left. I am going to drop the Glade Riders for another unit of Glade Guard, and points to go towards treekin


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

With a TA and a treeman in your list it would be well worth taking Calaingor's Stave to help with treesinging, on a level 2 to get in the extra treesinging. Other than that it seems like quite a powerful list to me, you will need to really make good use of the waywatchers to get their points back with 10 of them, they are very good but if you aren't careful with your targets and positioning they area lot of points at risk.


----------



## cybersharque (Apr 17, 2008)

I suggest you play around with dropping a Glade Guard instead of a Glade Rider unit. Much depends on your style of play, but with the ability to march and shoot, a unit of Glade Riders gives you the ability to put five BS4 arrows pretty much anywhere on the board they are needed. 

I am also concerned that your active magic defense is weak. You did not take Warhawk Riders, which means that your #1 tool for assassinating mages is not here. I find that Warhawks hitting in tandem with Glade Riders can be devastating, especially since you can slip these into the enemy backfield and drive him crazy with marchblocking and rear-charge threatening.

If nothing else, make the last hero an alter with the helm of the hunt, light armor, shield and great weapon, and set him to hunting out mages; and there's nothing wrong with having a fighty alter AND warhawks AND glade riders seeking out mages and war machines.


----------

